# speed



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi,

My current daily meds are:
zolpidem 20-30 /day
remeron 0.1-0.05 /day
voxra 75mg /day
duloxetine 45 mg /day
propranonol 120mg /day
lamotrigin 300mg /day

I have been taking the meds (except for speed) for a while now with moderate success (DP every day - to some degree, sometimes it is wery and I cannot do shit just wait it out until it passes)

This weekend I tried speed and 4 bottles of beer and 60 mg zolpidem.

It was surprisingly OK. I had minor DP but mostly it was pretty OK.

Maybe I need to ask my doc to add adderral ?

May it be that when I get DP then I go to some kind of half/sleep mode ? My DP usually gets really bad when I am tired/sleeppy or before I go to bed (thats why I like zolpidem, it sends me to sleep right away), so I don't have to suffer through the half-awake part, whea my body melts away.

It felt like that I was able to concentrate on one single thing and I was not distracted by everything, my mind was calm and my thoughts were not racing (usually on DP they do race like hell and I feel lost because I cannot think I cannot control my mind I cannot reach myself so to speak).

Any similar thoughts?

Does this make any sense?

How should I bring this up to my doc?


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

You are already taking six medications..That's already too much. Adderall didn't help me so I would stay away from those kind of stimulats.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, something to think about. Was there anyone for whom adderal helped?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You could talk to your doctor about trying a stimulant. There are also more mild stimulants such as Ritalin, etc.

Personally, having the blank mind which feels like a very low level of thought activity I did find that Adderall/stimulants helped to an extent with that. However the lack of sleep, appetite, and bad comedowns were enough to make me want to discontinue using them.

Personally I prefer not being on meds but it differs from person to person. You have to find what is right for you.

Also I imagine for the average DPD person stimulants not being beneficial due to causing more anxiety and hyperawareness.

Goodluck in your search for what helps you and makes you feel better.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Hyperawareness? I thought it's the opposite, the possibility to concentrate. Strange.


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

Huh. Adderall with propranolol can end your life. I know that combining 2nd generation beta-blockers with stimulants can end with cardiac arrest. Just sayin. And chronic use of Adderall will desensitize dopamine receptors, worsening your condition. You may get Ritalin which is safer. I'm taking it with 10mg propranolol (not 120!) and it's ok.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice ! Does ritalin help for you with DP?


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't have exactly DP but I share similar symptoms. It helps with blank mind and apathy drastically.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

btw: https://lifeinthefastlane.com/beta-blockers-cocaine-stimulant-toxicity-time-retire-old-dogma-not-care/

I wonder can DP be related to ADHD ? Unable to focus and racing thoughts? I have that often when I have DP. I cannot think straight because my head is so full of crap. It's like I am in a dream but my body is not.

Btw, were there any EEG done on ppl when they have DP episodes?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

dppara said:


> Hyperawareness? I thought it's the opposite, the possibility to concentrate. Strange.


For me and it sounds like you, it helps us concentrate. I've noted after years of being on this forum though that many people have posted that stimulants worsen their condition. Just something I've noticed throughout the years.

Also just my 2 cents, if I were you I'd stay away from street meth. That stuff is super harmful and damaging to the body.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, perhaps the safest bet is modafinil. Might need to ask the doc to give it a try.

Somehow I always get these DP-s when I am tired/half-asleep/just woke up/about to go to sleep.

For example low does of mirtazepine helps with my sleep but also seems to cause DP (especially midnight DP -waking up into a half woken up state with full blow DP - calling to ER). Similarly, Quitapein (Ketipinor) does the same thing.

So, for me, there seems to be a definite correlation between wakefullness and DP.

Also concentration - DP always seem to interfere with my ability to concentrate.

Racing thoughts - the opposite of concentration - are often present during DP.

Bottom line, modafinil might be worth a try.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I relate to those symptoms. It's really trial and error with meds. Good luck!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Dude taking 6 medications is so ott. I know that in America it's quite common, whether that is because of 'big pharma' or not is a matter of opinion. But I would seriously ask if you need them all? If nothing else that amount of medication is going to be very taxing on your liver. Rather than adding more I would rather suggest removing ones that haven't changed anything. And taking speed or weed I can't really see helping anything with all those meds.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Zolpidem 20-30 mg is high. 10.mg is the normal dose. It acts like a benzodiazepine and you develop tolerance. Try clonzepam 2.mg before sleep instead it might reduce your anxiety more effectively and make you sleep.


----------

